# MTH and DCC?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever happened to the new version of MTH's DCS system, which was supposed to be DCC compatible? Is that still on the drawing board? Any ideas when it will appear?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ps3 is in the ho stuff but I have not seen it in g yet


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Here is a guess.. Will not start using the new boards until all the old ones are gone.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Harry Ballz (Mar 26, 2011)

PS3 is alive & shipping NOW in the MTH Prenmier O Gauge locomotive lineup. PS3 upgrade kits should be available in the next year.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 14 Apr 2011 06:06 AM 

Whatever happened to the new version of MTH's DCS system, which was supposed to be DCC compatible? Is that still on the drawing board? Any ideas when it will appear?



Mike 
PS3/PS-3 is alive and well in the HO gauge stuff. 
Just starting to see PS3 in O gauge, but nothing "Factory made" in G. 

I have transplanted a PS3 into my "Target" G loco just for the fun of it. 
MTH/PS3 decoder did not include all the neat features that some decoders support. 
BUT then my PS3 loco can do things the typical DCC decoder/loco can not. 
I CAN put a PS3 loco onto my DCC system (fed with DC power) to run with my 
DCC controller (NCE ProCab). 

My guess would be 2012 before you see a factory built G PS3 loco..[/b]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well when it comes out it will certainly make MTH a more attractive [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

